# FS 150g glass tank with iron stand 250$ 2x 36" lights and 250w heater added.



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Like the title states. Sorry no top. LxWxH 72x20x24 (outside dimensions). I live near joyce station and cannot deliver. Call me text me message me 778-899-9464.


----------



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

do you have any pix?


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a pic from when I had it set up. It hasn't had water in it in about 6 months but has been inside in my spare bedroom.


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump.


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumpbumpbump


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump price drop


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump another price drop.


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Saturday bump


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Lights, filer, substrate, heater? 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

I can throw in 2x36" lights. A 250w ebo jager heater. I also have 100lbs of brown 3m colour quartz s grade sand for 50$.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Hmmm, my wife told me to start looking for a larger tank for the basement so that my daughter csn have the 15 gal in her room. I think my wife thought it would take me a couple months to find the tank I wanted... This may take some convincing 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Hmmm, my wife told me to start looking for a larger tank for the basement so that my daughter csn have the 15 gal in her room. I think my wife thought it would take me a couple months to find the tank I wanted... This may take some convincing
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


Better give her one helluva Mothers Day! That might help lol


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Marktandumn (Feb 28, 2012)

Wanna Trade for white iPod touch 32g 4th gen...?


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Marktandumn said:


> Wanna Trade for white iPod touch 32g 4th gen...?


Sorry already have one. Maybe sell it and spend the money on the tank?

Someone buy this from me please!


----------



## Walden (May 30, 2012)

Is this Tank still available?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

how is this thing still for sale, if i was closer it would be gone.

whats your bottom buck on the tank and stand, my sister want a big tank but she is broke lol, her hubby is going to school so cash flow is minimal,
lemme know


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

im very interested but wont have the money until summer so i have to pass for now unless you can hold it until then i will trade you a 30 gallon with filter lights hood and heater and some cichlids for a discounted price on this tank


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump tank is still available was just in Mexico for a week.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Amazing this is still available


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump will fill it up when you come look at it.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Pm Sent For Tank


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Amazing this is still available


Have to agree, 1000 views and still here? Helluva deal IMhO! If I had the room it'd be here and filled already lol
Free bump
BTW Biz... whats the condition of the tank on a scale from 1-10? Any scratches?


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Have to agree, 1000 views and still here? Helluva deal IMhO! If I had the room it'd be here and filled already lol
> Free bump
> BTW Biz... whats the condition of the tank on a scale from 1-10? Any scratches?


There are some minor scratches that virtually disappear when filled with water. The black trim has some minor staining that could probably be cleaned off just haven't tried. It is kept inside at room temperature. Looks like it has been resealed. I would say conservatively a 7/10. I have had many people message me about it but only one person come by to see it.


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Deal didn't go through someone please come buy this tonight 250$!


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump final price drop! Call me tonight 778-899-9464 going away for the weekend.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

im still interested if you will take the 30 gallon as a discount on it


----------

